# Chuppy's new 45cm



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

Well Once again, I did another tank...

Specs::

tank: 45cmL x 30 cm H x 30cm D

Substrate : ADA Sand and Amazonia II

Plants: Riccia rotala and Anubias nana petit

It's a new tank.. so go ahead and comment away.










Please mind the riccia island.. that piece would be split up to spread among the empty spaces...(yes all riccia)

Drew


----------



## gravy9 (Aug 28, 2008)

Nice work Drew. Really like it.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

I like your use of riccia. The rock in the middle of the sand reminds me of large formations out in the middle of the water; especially when balanced against the large one.


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

::UPDATE:: 
and close.










My very last picture of the tank as it is sold during the recent 
MALAYSIA INTERNATIONAL AQUAFAIR 2008

was a great event.. being a member of Malaysia's "Malaysian Aquascaping Club(MAC)".. a smaller counterpart comparing to Aquascaping world.. I participated in the planted tank competition for tanks between 45cm to 75cm.

I won best stone arrangement and 5th place at the event . So I'm just posting for the sake of showing you guys that this.. is 3 weeks worth of work!

Drew


----------



## elmagico82 (Dec 15, 2007)

hi AnDrew i like your tank...

I say that plafo light uses and how many watts?
and some info on the technique?


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

technique?

This scape didn't have any trimmings at all.. it was a last minute work.
And also, the lights gives out 55watts.

Drew


----------

